# Larry OG, Satori and ConnieChung Flowering Phase



## bho_expertz (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Most of you already know the specs i have so no much more to say 

12/12 started today. Germed last week October and sprouted soil last days of first week of November. I tried to fim ( 5 days ago ) they but not really sure of what have done :doh: .

Some pics...









Any tips that you experienced growers in those strains want to share ? I would be appreciatted.

For the kind words of encouragement to another GJ thanks :aok:


----------



## v35b (Dec 1, 2011)

looking nice  bho!


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds like a fun grow to me, GL im in.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2011)

Those look good bho.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks all :aok:

My goal in this grow is to get two mothers. One Satori and one Larry. Next week ( after sex shows ) should start cloning, so wish me luck .

Have bought some seeds ... Taking advantage of Xmas Promo  ... The list:

#1 - Delicious Seeds Caramelo Feminized ( 1 seed )
#2 - G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized ( 1 seed )
#3 - Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy Feminized ( 5 seeds )
#4 - Cali Connection Julius Caesar ( 1 seed regular :doh: will pray to female )
#5 - TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle  ( 1 seed regular :doh: will pray to female )
#6 - Dutch Passion Skywalker Feminized ( 1 seed )

Got 6 freebies ( wanted to try LemonSkunk after the good rep from nouvellechef ) and a tshirt  .

One of the few xmas presents :icon_smile:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 2, 2011)

Lookin good bho :aok:


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 2, 2011)

Great plants bho!  Is this an organic grow?  What size is your light?


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 2, 2011)

No organic in this side of the pound . In this grow i will add some new nuts.
The light is a 600watters, SunMaster giving 95k in lumens.

Thanks guys :aok:.

:48:


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 2, 2011)

Very healthy, very nice plants -- they look good bho -- green mojo to you friend.


----------



## Ryder (Dec 2, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Thanks all :aok:
> 
> My goal in this grow is to get two mothers. One Satori and one Larry. Next week ( after sex shows ) should start cloning, so wish me luck .
> 
> ...


 Nice Strains you have there... Looking good man.. I love Satori itll get you Soaring..... Great Stuff:fly: :48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks u both. Have decided to have another tent just for drying so different times of flowering are acceptable now :hubba:. Think that saw some balls today ... Good sign.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 2, 2011)

Keep on keepin on, looks real schweet BHO

eace:,

7ge


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks man. Today is watering day ... Taking notes of what i'm doing so can keep things on track and try to replicate/enhance in next grows.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Just a quick ... Still no signs of sex but i'm hoping that until Saturday i will have some, because i would like to transplant that night.

Have one big mutation in a Larry plant. Two main colas, where one of them has splited on two, so three main colas. One was fimmed the others don't. If this is a female i don't know if i should keep her. She is very strange.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm following you on this one....... larryog and satori are on my must grow list.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

First time hearing of Satori, but larry has had me interested for a while! deff subbing into this to watch how they grow! Good luck Sir!

Stay green and safe!


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 7, 2011)

jonath4n said:
			
		

> First time hearing of Satori, but larry has had me interested for a while! deff subbing into this to watch how they grow! Good luck Sir!
> 
> Stay green and safe!


 

THG and rosebud have grown santori......... I wasn't here when they started........ they both sure do say its the cats meow though.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I decided to grow those because of the input given by the growers of this forum. They say it is DANK. I want to taste DANK .

Sadly hadn't any tip of those strains by those growers but i know more or else the flowering days and things are looking good so i'm happy.

Grab a chair ... 70 days of flowering for those babies ... Satori perhaps a little more.

:48:


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 7, 2011)

They look awesome BHO, 

Your room is crowded waiting for them too show sex...I know the feeling.

they look really good, 70-75 days and you cant go wrong with Larry.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2011)

By the looks of the size and color of that fan leaf you haven't needed us... WOW, they look great. I would like to see the Larry anomaly.  
I am going to plant a larry any day.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 7, 2011)

Bho--they are looking great!  Two really great strains you got going there.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks ppl.

DNA ConnieChung has the bigger leafs. They say DNA used a male G13 (USA military weed ) clone given by Soma to polinated some keepers.

Sinceraly i was not beting in Connie but now i don't know :hubba:.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 8, 2011)

They look great bho.  Stay safe.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks PP.

Have removed one male and one female has been spoted. Guess that Saturday will be the day. I hope.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 11, 2011)

3 plants are still unknown. 6 males removed and 5 plants transplanted to 3 gallons smartpots.

So i have now 6 females and 3 that still don't know. Space at last :hubba:.

I hope to have sex in the next 2 days for those that are really shy. And choose 2 of the 3.

Have cloned also. One cut in soil. Other cut in RootRiots. Used Clonex.

Thanks guys. Hit it.

:48:

P.S.: Larrys are taller then Satori. Today will take some individual pics.


----------



## sawhse (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey bho, they look real good! Mojo to ya. My larrys are getting there. How heavy are you giving nutes by the way?


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 11, 2011)

All leaf tip are slightly burned but i'm giving only EC 1 with fulvic, humic acids and enzymes. Going to rise until 1.5 to 8 week. PH is 6.2. But i'm soil :icon_smile: 

I bought GH nutes  and i'm giving all waterings. Each 10 days i give Delta9.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 11, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> 3 plants are still unknown. 6 males removed and 5 plants transplanted to 3 gallons smartpots.
> 
> So i have now 6 females and 3 that still don't know. Space at last :hubba:.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on the girls BHO, and the extra space:hubba:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

Lookin good BHO :aok:


----------



## Irish (Dec 11, 2011)

mojo for your grow bho...


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 12, 2011)

Ladies and Gentleman,

Everything is ready for flower . All males removed all ladies in 3 gallon pots.

What i got - 4 Larrys, 3 Satori and the fem ConnieChung. And clones. 2 of each.

Some pics:

Satori #5





Satori #1




Connie Chung





Satori #7




Larry #6


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 12, 2011)

Larry #5




Larry #3




Larry #4




Clones



The tent






Thanks guys :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful. Those fan leaves are crazy.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 12, 2011)

Subscribed,
I am waiting on my Larry beans.  I am also thinking about picking up Satori, but I have spent too much on beans this month already.

Green Mojo sent.

HomieHogleg


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks both. Those leaves are really impressive. ConnieChung.

Really nice plants. Nice work made by the seedbanks.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2011)

Niiiiice! :aok: those fan leaves are going to be great lil (huge) solar collectors :shocked: Great lush growth there, BHO. Keep up the great work. :cool2:

7GE


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 12, 2011)

Fine indeed BHO -- can't wait to see them flowered out and sticky as honey -- well done my friend.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks 7G and Hemper. I hope this will be good. Stay tuned :aok:

:48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 14, 2011)

Just some notes.

Started giving them Calcium and Magnesium.

Larrys are stinky.

Battling the stretch with cloth clippings .

Will try to update with pics next saturday.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 14, 2011)

BHO  lookin good man....  whens the flip??


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 14, 2011)

It was already JAAM. 1st December :aok:. I'm the crazy one that only veg for 3 or 4 weeks .


----------



## Ryder (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking good cant wait to see these babies flowering out....


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 14, 2011)

Neither do i Ryder. Neither do i :icon_smile:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice. I love those fat leaves. Can't wait to see how this story ends.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 15, 2011)

howdy bho... great strain selection, and very healthy looking veg'd girls you got their.  This should be an exiting show for sure!


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks guys ... Yesterday was reading a old thread about lumens per square feet by StonedBudy (?) ( a user from MP growing since the 40's ) and Thunder something ( was very stoned and was very late at night ) that stated that the vegetative stage is the most important phase to a sucessfull grow ( among lot's of other stuff ) so i think i'm in the good way. Let's see if i do not ruin anything :doh:.

Hit it :48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Ladies watered today. Everything good.

Have bought a new extraction fan ... More powerfull and with a RH sensor. Hope that solves my RH issue. Will mount tomorrow after done a DIY muffler. Also bought some Sonodec ducting. Expensive hobby ... Or not if maths in order .

Some pics of the ladies and the cloth clippings thing. It has helped fighting the stretch in some plants. Gravitational bending or LST in early flowering :hubba: . I'm sure someone has already tried this or has his/her own ways to battle this.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking nice bho :aok:

If they stretch really bad you can squeeze the branch you want to bend over till it gets soft then just bend her over also. Getting it soft makes it so the branch does not snap. I have done this many times with no ill effects but for the cola having a bit of a curve in it


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking good BHO, I pinch sometimes like Duck mentioned if I have one getting away from the rest, just to keep an even canopy.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 18, 2011)

I have tried that in previous grows and the result was snap. That was why i tried this way :aok:. Guess that need more training.

It works that is what matters .


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks dman :aok: The goal is exactly that. Even canopy.


----------



## Dunge (Dec 18, 2011)

How common is this to take cuttings from flowering plants?
I have never attempted this, but it would be a great thing if it works.
I have always been concerned that reveg would be required.
Maybe not if taken withing the ferst few weeks.
What do you folks do?


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 18, 2011)

They can take longer to root but i'm with no worry .

Welcome :aok:


----------



## Dunge (Dec 18, 2011)

Please explain.


----------



## Dunge (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, I see.
Cloths pins.
Good idea.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 18, 2011)

I also think so. We need to have some stoner moments


----------



## Irish (Dec 21, 2011)

coming along great bho. nice color...


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry X-MAS all ...


Some pics of the ladies in the flowering tent :icon_smile: . Everything is just fine. Needed to raise two plants a little.

Also already have two clones with roots. Nice :aok:.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 31, 2011)

All the sh!t i use


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 31, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> All the sh!t i use
> 
> View attachment 182789




:holysheep:   
:48:


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 31, 2011)

Great looking plants bho.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice BHO, keep the pics coming, have a great New Year.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks guys ...

:48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi all,

First would like to thank all of you guys that helped for those years here in MP. Learned a lot, seen lot's of nice technics, very good skills and very good advices.

Thank u all. And a nice 2012. 

Second ... Some pics :hubba:. Can u tell the kush side in the Larries by the pics ? And the Satori buds hidden behind the leaves ? Connie Chung has a very nice uniformity. ShowTime :icon_smile: 













Loving the feeding scheduling and a big thank you to HL. Going to try to raise a bit the Bloom and see the effect. Until now very happy i'm. What are you guys feelings ?

Hit hard because the end is near ... Of the year 

:48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking lush!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks bro ...


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like some fire.  Those buds be looking real good in a couple weeks.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 2, 2012)

Man i hope so  ... One Larry has some small bud formation ... Very small ... Will try to take a pic of that one next session of pics.

Other then that everything just fine :aok: ... Have lost very little bottom leaves and no overfeeding signs so i'm happy. All waterings with feedings/stimulants but have not raise EC more then 1.4 ... Usually between 1 and 1.2.

Those 2 weeks are going to be crucial ... Just hope that my anxiaty do not make me overfeed


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you smoked that Connie Chung?  Just wondering what it taste like..?  Stay safe bro.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 2, 2012)

Haven't smoke it ... Yet . In less then 4 weeks i will :hubba: If nothing wrong :doh:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 2, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Have you smoked that Connie Chung?  Just wondering what it taste like..?  Stay safe bro.



In MedicalMarijuanaStrains.com they have:

"Taste: Like Jesus"

If it is the baby jesus it should smell like sh!t :hubba: ... or they mean heavenly   :icon_smile: ?


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 3, 2012)

That's a weird description.  :48: You think they were high when they put that one out there?  You'll have to let me know what Jesus taste like.    Take care man.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 3, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> That's a weird description. :48: You think they were high when they put that one out there? You'll have to let me know what Jesus taste like.  Take care man.


 
I hope that they were high with Connie when making the description .

Thanks for the support PP :aok:

:48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 7, 2012)

Another week ... One more update 

Everything good. No major worries. Still have weed from my last grow :hubba: ... I think i'm in paradise ...  

Next week will stop feeding Connie. 

This is the Larry that is foxtailing and the buds aren't that impressive. This one has lot's of crystal. It unfocused ... Sorry :doh:




Sorted pics of the tent.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 11, 2012)

I see loads of trichs on the fan leaves. You are going to have some nice hash or oil making trim when it is all finished.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Hush ... Thanks for stopping by ... The growshop that i usually go has a rental machine to make bubblehash. It is &#8364;25 ( $30 ? ) one day. Have already used it on another grow that i had and like it a lot. 

But yes ... They have lots of cristals ... Larry is badass.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lookin good Bho. One of my 3 is looking a bit like one of your pictures, not the best producer for weight but nice and frosty on the leaves. Should still turn into some nice smoke or edibles, one way or the other


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 12, 2012)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> ... Larry is badass.



everybody seems to agree...... 


:48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 12, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> Lookin good Bho. One of my 3 is looking a bit like one of your pictures, not the best producer for weight but nice and frosty on the leaves. Should still turn into some nice smoke or edibles, one way or the other


 
She is packing now ... Going to harvest her late so she can gain some weight 



			
				Grower13 said:
			
		

> everybody seems to agree......
> 
> 
> :48:


 
By the looks they are gorgeous. After all not going to reveg but will buy more seeds in the future so i can get a nice yielder phenotype.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2012)

I think that last picture is very nice bho.  Nice grow, and i am happy you still have some left from last time. congrats.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 12, 2012)

They look great, when are they due to finnish again?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 12, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 12, 2012)

Looking good mang.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Rose, dman, jaam and pp. Glad you are onboard . And happy that you like :aok:.

dman ... haven't understand the question ... sometimes that happens ... oh my english sucks  ... 

Is the question when will i harvest ? Today is the 1st day of the 6th week. Going to harvest the 4 Larrys between the end of 9th and beg of 10th week. As you guys say ... 70 days to bed time.


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2012)

Looking good bho....yeah 70 days is the golden zone for my cut of Larry OG. 8 weeks=good, 9 weeks great, 10 weeks awesome.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 12, 2012)

70 days equal to Legen ... Wait for it ... Dary ?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 12, 2012)

:rofl: I love Barnie on H.I.M.Y.M., he's awesome, mostly becuz NPH is awesome...lol. Have a good one and keep up the great grow.

peace,

7ge


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 12, 2012)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Thanks Rose, dman, jaam and pp. Glad you are onboard . And happy that you like :aok:.
> 
> dman ... haven't understand the question ... sometimes that happens ... oh my english sucks  ...
> 
> Is the question when will i harvest ? Today is the 1st day of the 6th week. Going to harvest the 4 Larrys between the end of 9th and beg of 10th week. As you guys say ... 70 days to bed time.


 
No problem BHO, i was asking when will they be done, but you answered me, about 4 more weeks. thanks.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 12, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :rofl: I love Barnie on H.I.M.Y.M., he's awesome, mostly becuz NPH is awesome...lol. Have a good one and keep up the great grow.
> 
> peace,
> 
> 7ge



NPH ?

The tricks of the guy to eat *** :ignore: ... OMG !!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 12, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> No problem BHO, i was asking when will they be done, but you answered me, about 4 more weeks. thanks.



Saturday will take some pics ... I have two Larrys that will kick for SURE !!! The buds are coned shaped ... Cristals and more cristals ... Really happy with the looks.

Thank you guys a lot for showing your grows and talking so good stuff about this strain. Me mostly a Mandala guy  is very happy with the show.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 12, 2012)

NPH = Neil Patrick Harris, the guy who plays Barney...nvm


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 12, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: nvm is what ? :doh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 12, 2012)

NEVERMIND...:rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 12, 2012)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> First would like to thank all of you guys that helped for those years here in MP. Learned a lot, seen lot's of nice technics, very good skills and very good advices.
> 
> ...



great job so far...very nice!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 12, 2012)

Dang. Looks real nice. Pretty soon I am gonna be asking you for advice!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 13, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Dang. Looks real nice. Pretty soon I am gonna be asking you for advice!



That is just impossible ... I see you as one of the Gurus ... No way José .


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 13, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> great job so far...very nice!




Thanks man ... You have some nice plants aswell. GJ ?


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 13, 2012)

Weekly pic update. Hope you enjoy the new layout :hubba:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 13, 2012)

Lush. Satori is real frosty.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great pics, your gonna love Larry, Satori pic looks awesome.

Bat wing no cooltube, nice, Do you run an A/C in your room?


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 13, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Lush. Satori is real frosty.



:hubba: I'm so glad cause the clone that i have is from frostier of the three. Other one is short/small ... Perhaps a rare indica dom pheno in a worldwide sativa strain :holysheep: 



			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> Great pics, your gonna love Larry, Satori pic looks awesome.
> 
> Bat wing no cooltube, nice, Do you run an A/C in your room?



Nope ... No AC. Temps are 28ºC. For summer will buy a portable one if not able to stop growing. Thanks dman.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 14, 2012)

Really nice looking plants bho.  That satori looks like some fire.  Stay safe man.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 14, 2012)

You know PP that THG likes Satori a lot. She is a longtime mj user and if she says it good i believe. Until now everything ok.

Are the new pics cool  ?


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 14, 2012)

Actually, now that you mention it, I did mean to compliment you on your pics.  Very nice indeed.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 15, 2012)

Need to buy a new lense so i can take macro pics. But for now they will have to fit 

Going to germ 8 beans ... All Femmed

1# - Black Rhino - From a Friend - 7-8 weeks
2# - Pinneaple Express - G13Labs - 8 weeks
3# - Lemon Skunk - DNA Genetics - 8 weeks
4# - SkyWalker - DutchPassion - 8-9 weeks
5# - ? - Mandala - 9 weeks
6# - Cotton Candy - Delicious Seeds - 9 weeks
7# - Super Silver - Dinafem Seeds - 10 1/2 weeks
8# - SourCream - DNA Genetics - 10-12 weeks


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 15, 2012)

Those are gona be some nice new additions to your stable BHO....  Cant wait to see the CC & SourCream...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice  addition on the strains! Are they all femmed or you just takin your chances?


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks JAAM and LJ ... They are all fem ... Fingers crossed regarding germ rate  ... Last grows it was 100%. Let's see how it goes :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 18, 2012)

Well ... My Attitude order arrived so instead of germinating the above seeds have germinated 10 SuperSkunk from SensiSeeds ( Regular ) and a Black Rhino  femmed ( same 7-8 weeks ). One is already out ... tomorrow will plant the seeds and will start a new GJ when the time is ready . Finally a 8 week strain


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll be watching for the journal.  I'd like to see the superskunk grown out.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi MPers,

Only 3 more weeks for Satori and Larry. 2 for Connie. Some pics :hubba:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 20, 2012)

wow...... I'm green with envy...... nicely done.

:48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 21, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> wow...... I'm green with envy...... nicely done.
> 
> :48:



Thanks :aok:. I try my hardest. Having a job, life and sometimes a son and keep this going is sometimes difficult.

With all this shitty things happening now in my life at least i have my garden :icon_smile:


Hit it

:48:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 21, 2012)

They're really starting to frost up.  Looking good bho.


----------



## CaLiO (Jan 21, 2012)

Man Ive got to get some Satori it looks amazing. I've been trying to narrow down what beans to pop out of the promo bunch and your Satori has convinced me to get some Mandala going. I'll definitely be popping my Ganesh with the Bubba 76 more than likely. Nice grow BHO


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 21, 2012)

very lush and green bro...very nice...frost is coming!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks guys ... Since all of them have very nice colours going to give them 3 weeks "flush" ( no ferts ).

Let's wait for snow ...


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 21, 2012)

those are beautiful plants BHO, i just soaked 4 satori today.

looking forward to your harvest pics.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm happy dman. Just waiting for doing things right this time. Have no worries. Will not precipitate myself harvesting to earlier.

Let the Kush light my way ... Don't know anyone that ever tried any Kush. Not here. Man i'm excited. And it is not with a woman but with Larry ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi MPers,

Middle of 8th week. Two more weeks to finish everything i think.

The pics ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 29, 2012)

Some more ...









Connie Chung drying


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2012)

WOO HOO bho! Those look fabulous. Your satori looks better then mine. The larry is wonderful too. Way to go.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 29, 2012)

Very Nice BHO, let that Larry finnish and you will be very happy.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you very much :aok: ... Will harvest the Larry at week 10. Satori at week 10 and a half.

I'm happy with the garden ... One of the few things to be happy :icon_smile:

Hit it

:48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 29, 2012)

Lookin great bho almost time for the fun part.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice buds bho :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks LJ and pc :aok:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice bho.  The Larry looks like a producer.  They both look dank for sure.    I was just wondering if any one knows what or who Larry stands for?


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 30, 2012)

I think that the Larry is a cut brought by some guy called Larry that worked in CaliConnection ... but the gurus will chime in for sure .

Thanks pp


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi MPers,

As the name suggest some porn for u all. This thursday should give the axe to 2 Larry.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

Verrrry nice bho, just a great grow, bud. Keeper up and just like Maury...enjoy that Connie Chung!


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks 7g. The Connie is a great great smoke. I cannot explain the taste. It is great. Smoking a fatty now ... Eyes closing .


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Feb 6, 2012)

Very Nice,
Looking great Bro.

HomieHogleg


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 7, 2012)

I wanted to say this for a while now :rofl: ... Thanks Homie


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

Very nice!! 

Id be happy with just smelling them, lol thats incredible!

Congrats on alll the dank!


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks bubba. I'm happy and anxious to chop-chop .


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

sweet buds bho :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks PC. Yesterday was chopchop day for Larry. Two of them. The buds are crazy. The weight and the density awesome. Will post some pics laterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Hitted the Volcano with a mix of Satori and Larry :hubba: ... My buddy left my place not knowing what hitted him so hard in the face


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi MPers,

Yesterday ( week 10 )  two Larry's came down. Those nugs look superb. In the Volcano the surprise was good. Let's see how it turns out after dried and somewhat cured.

Still have 2 more Larry's that should go down at the same time that the 3 Satori's. Next Thursday.

Now it is time for the pics. Not many ... Not few ... Hope you like


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 10, 2012)

Got that gangsta lean going.  Very nice bho.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks PP. I'm a happy punk


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2012)

You deserve to be happy bho, good job. really.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Rose


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 11, 2012)

They look great Bho another great harvest for ya congrats :cool2:


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks LJ

Hit it my friend 

:48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 12, 2012)

:48: don't mind if I do...

Hey Bho what size smart pots do you run forgive my stoner memory.  I'm switching to organic soil my next grow and was trying to get an idea on pot size.  Im kinda leaning toward smaller pots around 2 gallon....


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 12, 2012)

3 gallon. I won't go less for flowering because they are very dry very quick.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi MPers,

Plants have been chopped today. 3 Satori and 2 Larry.

The pics
















The smell is crazy and i'm really stoned after some Satori in the Volcano ... :hubba:


----------



## Irish (Feb 17, 2012)

looking good bho...

wonder why there is no visible trichomes? sorta strange...edit, very little visible trichomes is what i meant...


----------



## Irish (Feb 17, 2012)

after looking at the pics again, i started wondering if maybe you flowered these with mh bulbs? don't get me wrong, they look superb, and very well grown. just puzzled they look that good with very little visual trichomes. got me stumped, and the only answer i can think of is the light spectrum maybe?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah but they're still beautiful ladies...


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 17, 2012)

Irish ... I don't know ... They have lot's of trichomes that i can see ... All of them have. They were flowered under 600w HPS. Perhaps the camera ?


Thanks for the input :aok:


----------



## Irish (Feb 19, 2012)

gotta be the camera. i've wanted to try satori for a long time. i had a pack that were all males. i was pretty bummed. i hear it is top notch.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 19, 2012)

The colas are impressive ... The smell very good also ... Need a RedBull weed and by THG description Satori is the one 

Going to put some bud pics when dried.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking dank bho.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi MPers,

Just to close this one ...

Satori is a wonderfull Sativa. Very energetic high. And happy. The taste is very fruity. Nice yielders. And i think that she is harder to get used ( for hard users ).

Larry ... I didn't get any KO pheno ... or Perhaps i didn't let them time enough. But i think that the 25% Sativa that Larry has don't let the strain be KO. Very tasty and nice yielders ... But not KO.

In the future will buy some Satori seeds to grab one good mother. 

Thanks all :aok:

The END


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice BHO,
Congrats


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 5, 2012)

Satori! Wohoo!!!! Looks stellar as always BHO


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 5, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Satori! Wohoo!!!! Looks stellar as always BHO



I'm not sure if it was beginners luck or great seeds or what, but when I grew Satori a few years ago, it was the dankest bud I ever saw, or un-stuck my fingers from... Seriously, this strain made my friends think I was a serious play-ah 

Def loved the Larry I grew last year, amazing stuff, but I will revisit Satori again soon. (I need a freezer to save stuff in(!)

Cheers everyone,


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking super duper good bho!! :icon_smile:   i want to try Satori now... never heard of it till i came on MP.. everything i heard and seen of Satori so far makes me want to try running some in the jungle...

Aloha
SquidyP


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks guys ... Two pics as long promised. Need to buy a new lense to make macros but here they are.

Thanks all again ...


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 6, 2012)

That Larry bud looks phenomenal BHO!


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok.  Add Satori to my list.  check.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Apr 6, 2012)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Thanks guys ... Two pics as long promised. Need to buy a new lense to make macros but here they are.



i put my magnifying glass at the end of my phones camera lens and im able to get great shots of the tricones and other shots.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks guys ... And Thanks MP :aok:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 7, 2012)

well done

:48:


----------



## k0rps (Apr 10, 2012)

Great job, BHO. Beautiful plants!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 10, 2012)

NIICE :aok: looks great!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2012)

Very Very Nice.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks all :aok:


Next batch has sprouted ... 9 Alien Abduction regular, 1 Querkle Regular, MK Ultra, Pineapple Express, 2xCottonCandy, LemonSkunk :icon_smile:


----------



## zem (Jun 5, 2012)

ooooh i just went through this journal  nice stuff BHO


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Zem ... After some months cure i can say that those strains are tha bomb ... in every way :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2012)

I am happy for you bho! Congrats to you on a job well done.

Your new strains sound fun too.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 6, 2012)

I can say that Alien Abduction has exactly the same smell has the Larry ... The rest i hope that are fun too ... 

Kiss Kiss Rose. Love u woman.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2012)

Love you back!


----------

